# "Weekly" Water Clarity of O'shay and Delaware Reservoir Reports??????



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

We are in our normal spring rain pattern that plays havoc with fishing these fine reservoirs...one day clear to stained water, a massive downpour and a 7-14 day wait for the water to clear up enough to fish. Since I don't live near either, I must rely on the generous feedback from those near these productive bodies of water before I can decide to drive long distances to go fishing at two of my favorite lakes. I know others are in the same boat.

I would like to suggest interested parties consider participating in routine weekly (or as needed) updates of the water clarity of both lakes. I noted that the SW fishing report forum has had a long term discussion topic that covered C J Brown for many years. Fishing conditions are frequently addressed by participant. I gotta believe that local businesses such as bait and tackle shops, taverns etc would also benefit from the increased fishing traffic.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Griggs is in good shape.


----------



## Blaster55 (May 10, 2011)

Delaware isnt too bad its still alittle murky but north of 229 in the rivers has been great.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Does any one have current updates on clarity of O'Shay and or/Delaware reservoirs?


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Looked at O/Shay and Delaware yesterday and both lakes are starting to look good. Still stained but about 6" visibility with a nice greenish tint. Hoping the big storms forecast for today don't happen.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

onthewater said:


> Looked at O/Shay and Delaware yesterday and both lakes are starting to look good. Still stained but about 6" visibility with a nice greenish tint. Hoping the big storms forecast for today don't happen.


Thanks for the report. When I see a green tint on the water its time to go fishing. I prefer stained water over clear in both reservoirs. 6 inch visibility to us at the ramp is something like 3 to 5 feet to crappie.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Any input on how the crappie bite has been @ Delaware lately ? I have a friend who is probably going to head there later today with his son. Most importantly, what depth have the active crappies been relating to. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Went to I'shay today and struck out. The water above the bridge was quite murky. The fish were very scattered. We couldn't find any large concentrations anywhere. Water temperature was 78 F. _It _cleared up a bit as we went south toward the dam but still couldn't find the fish. Frustrating!!!


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Drove over the Home Road bridge at O'shay on my way to Hoover yesterday. * It was Mud as far as the eye could see.* It looks like another long wait before the river clears up. Hoover, on the other hand was quite fishable. Still can't find decent size crappie.

A warning to wide boat trailer owners. The dock at the Sunbury Road Bridge at Hoover is NOT builtto accomodate for large boat trailers. The concrete ramp would have been wide enough if the wooden dock walk was narrower. As it was, my trailer fell off the ramp on the starboard side when the boat was put in and pulled out resulting in grinding both the concrete ramp and my trailer axle. NOT GOOD!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^yea everything about that ramp is rather unimpressive. Nothing like a cloud of dust descending on you and your gear, and boat, as people speed through the gravel lot.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

If you want to fish O'Shay better do it soon! After last night's rain, the wall of nasty water is on its way down


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> If you want to fish O'Shay better do it soon! After last night's rain, the wall of nasty water is on its way down


Looks like it's going to be August before the River clears up.


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> Looks like it's going to be August before the River clears up.


Went to O'sha yesterday afternoon and found the water almost to the top of ramp apron? Color was coffee with at least two creamers added? Trolled Flicker Shads for couple hours and caught only one small Crappie. The only good news was no heavy pleasure boat traffic like at Alum!!


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

O'shay is muddy once again!!!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Looks like it's going to be August before the River clears up.


----------



## Jordy24 (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyone have an update on what Griggs looks like? Particular the below dam area. On Sunday it looked unfishable from a distance.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Crappie/Eyes said:


> We are in our normal spring rain pattern that plays havoc with fishing these fine reservoirs...one day clear to stained water, a massive downpour and a 7-14 day wait for the water to clear up enough to fish. Since I don't live near either, I must rely on the generous feedback from those near these productive bodies of water before I can decide to drive long distances to go fishing at two of my favorite lakes. I know others are in the same boat.
> 
> I would like to suggest interested parties consider participating in routine weekly (or as needed) updates of the water clarity of both lakes. I noted that the SW fishing report forum has had a long term discussion topic that covered C J Brown for many years. Fishing conditions are frequently addressed by participant. I gotta believe that local businesses such as bait and tackle shops, taverns etc would also benefit from the increased fishing traffic.


Has anyone fished O"Shay recently and has the mud and trash disappeared yet? This has been the worst year I can remember for fishing O'Shay!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

It's stained but fine especially south of the Home Rd bridge. Crappie bite was slow this morning on cranks. I'm sure slow trolling meat would produce just fine.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

*Does anyone have an update as to the water quality of Delaware and/or O'Shay after Fridays monsoons?* After it was all over, I drained ~ 10 gallons of water from my bilge Saturday.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We fish o shay Friday before the rain and it looked good. I also drove the alum Howard road yesterday just to see what it looked like and it was clear. So I would expect they would both be fishable


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Fished OShay yesterday south of Home Rd. and it was fine.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Delaware looked good. Little bit stained in lower end. Upper end a lot more stained. 


onthewater said:


> Fished OShay yesterday south of Home Rd. and it was fine.


gog


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> We fish o shay Friday before the rain and it looked good. I also drove the alum Howard road yesterday just to see what it looked like and it was clear. So I would expect they would both be fishable


How'd you all do at O'Shay on Friday? We fished Delaware Friday and caught 2 dozen keepers but no real slabs. The hunt for the big fish continues!


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> We fish o shay Friday before the rain and it looked good. I also drove the alum Howard road yesterday just to see what it looked like and it was clear. So I would expect they would both be fishable


So you think O'Shay would be fishable this week if we don't get any more downpours? For my two cents: O'shay is hard to beat when the water is clear (which it hasn't been this year) and the sky is bright and sunny.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We started out fishing for wipers for the first couple hours. No wipers trolling but did catch a small saugeye and a 13 inch crappie that hit a size 7 flicker shad. We slow trolled for crappie for a while and was able to catch 20 or so with half of them being really nice slabs.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Been out of town for a week so I have not heard any weather reports. Is O'Shay clear, stained or muddy? Same question applies to Delaware?


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I was at Delaware yesterday and they had the clarity posted at 12" to 18".

We caught 0, along with most other fishermen who were there around us.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Just when fishing started to pick up, we get hit by a hurricane in central Ohio.

Has anyone seen O'Shay? The lake level jumped a foot over night! In the spring, that would mean muddy water ahead. I don't know what that means in the fall.

I looked at lake results for Delaware and found the levels had barely budged. 

Need to get a few eyes-on reports for both!!!!!


----------



## Blaster55 (May 10, 2011)

Delaware was good both saturday and sunday even in the downpour rain later in evening..Fished both north and south ends..Marina was good at night


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Blaster55 said:


> Delaware was good both saturday and sunday even in the downpour rain later in evening..Fished both north and south ends..Marina was good at night


Any slabs or just numbers at Delaware.


----------



## Blaster55 (May 10, 2011)

all fish we caught were 10 plus just no real numbers yet


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Went crappie fishing at O'Shay this week. The river was devoid of other fishermen which I sort of enjoy. The only probem was we couldn't find the crappie BUT we did run in to a bunch of wipers. It's amazing how easily a 14 ft crappie rod can handle a monster if you don't try to bully the fish to land it. We caught 3 and my fishing partner lost 2 others. 

*Tip to other slow trollers: *When the fish takes drag for 5-10 seconds in a straight run, its time to put the rod in the holder and reel in the other rods before fighting the fish.... otherwise, the resulting line tangles that can occur will diminish the joy of landing a freight train.

Eventually we did found some crappie and managed land a couple of Fish Ohio in 5 minutes. (13 1/8 and 13 1/2). However, fishing was slow and total numbers were quite low for this time of the year. Bring on the cold water and the bite just might pick up.

It's gonna be hard to decide where to fish this week....O'Shay or Delaware???????? We have been having good luck slow trolling bass minnows lately but would like to go back to twister tails tipped with a crappie nibble combination that has worked good in Delaware Hoover this year. Good numbers which is always fun but no size to speak of.


----------

